# Upper Laguna Guide



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

I'm going to be staying at North Padre in a couple of weeks and was wondering if anyone knows of guides doing fly fishing charters out of the Marker 37 area or am I better off heading to Port A or Rockport for fly fishing?


----------



## wadennis (Aug 1, 2016)

raw10628 said:


> I'm going to be staying at North Padre in a couple of weeks and was wondering if anyone knows of guides doing fly fishing charters out of the Marker 37 area or am I better off heading to Port A or Rockport for fly fishing?


Check out Mike Morales...kayak or boat.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Doc's Fishing Clinic and Guide Service


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

IMO Chuck Naiser is probably one of the top 2 fly fishing guides in TX. http://chucknaiser.com/


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

raw10628 said:


> I'm going to be staying at North Padre in a couple of weeks and was wondering if anyone knows of guides doing fly fishing charters out of the Marker 37 area or am I better off heading to Port A or Rockport for fly fishing?


I'd head south for the Lower Laguna before I went north to Rockport/Port A.


----------



## CoveredUp (Dec 9, 2007)

8weight said:


> I'd head south for the Lower Laguna before I went north to Rockport/Port A.


Yes, and if you do. lagunamadreoutfitters.com


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

I would prefer to go to lower Laguna but my family rented a condo at North Padre so I'm limited to that area this time around.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Doc's Fishing clinic or Kenjo flyfishing should be able to help you out.


----------

